# I made sure it was ok with my taxman to post this...



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Google Drive:
Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted

iCloud:
Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted

Microsoft One Drive:
Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted

Unlike all you non-tax paying deadbeats out there I actually estimated $250 and paid it in April. Now just waiting until the final hour in October to finish up.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Get a new taxman....and quick!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Keep going brah.

It can only get better for ya out there! ?

More self evidence is further needed please! ?

Your just as guilty as all rideshare and self employed people are with paying taxes. There is a reason only some can do it ya dummie! 

Stop displaying in pride your annual earnings on a public forum! Go brag about yourself in your home with your wife or lady.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted
> ...


What happens when what you are doing is being *considered as a hobby *by the IRS?

I have read over and over that many drivers do this gig for shits and giggles. *What if rideshare becomes categorized as a hobby?!*


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Is anyone going to say anything about the insane amount of money I made in 2018? And that was me being lazy! I've already told the Dallas Forum that once college students return in 1 week I am going into hyper insane mode and pumping out 30-40 trips per shift and six shifts per week.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Keep going brah.
> 
> It can only get better for ya out there! ?
> 
> ...


I don't have a wife or lady, I've sucked at every job I've ever had until Uber, And it is all for a party of one ?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is anyone going to say anything about the insane amount of money I made in 2018? And that was me being lazy! I've already told the Dallas Forum that once college students return in 1 week I am going into hyper insane mode and pumping out 30-40 trips per shift and six shifts per week.


Who here on this forum said you were lazy!? Your switching subjects as an OP on this thread.

Just learn to keep your stupid mouth shut before trying to recruit more drivers on the road ya jerk! Keep congestion down. Or pay the price for it. It has both directions. I am pax often enough to see it!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Thats about 650 per week before expenses, assuming you did 50 weeks last year.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 345069
> 
> Do something like this.
> Even so, we dont have to know your earnings.





doyousensehumor said:


> Thats about 650 per week before expenses, assuming you did 50 weeks last year.


Yea I know it doesn't sound all that great when you say it like that. And your numbers are baller for sure. But let me tell you that I have stepped the hustle to the max this past spring and during fall no prisoners will be taken.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is anyone going to say anything about the insane amount of money I made in 2018? And that was me being lazy! I've already told the Dallas Forum that once college students return in 1 week I am going into hyper insane mode and pumping out 30-40 trips per shift and six shifts per week.
> 
> 
> I don't have a wife or lady, I've sucked at every job I've ever had until Uber, And it is all for a party of one ?


It's completly self evident! Trust me!

Nobody cares how hard you work, or how much you make. That's only in your head .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted
> ...


Suffice to say I'm skeptical about your numbers.

Supposedly you grossed $1.41 per mile including deadhead miles? That means your gross per paid mile is even higher.

In Dallas?

What level of service? It can't be X, not with the garbage rates Uber pays in Dallas.

You claim you do lost of short trips, yet you're grossing more than $12 per trip.

Your numbers don't add up.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Suffice to say I'm skeptical about your numbers.
> 
> Supposedly you grossed $1.41 per mile including deadhead miles? That means your gross per paid mile is even higher.
> 
> ...


I have provided everything I have true to form. I was born for this. I kill surge like crazy for one thing and I speed real bad with pretty much every pax. That pretty much sums it up. Oh and $150 per week in tips. Really though anytime you see the map red you can count on me being at the center capturing maximum amount. Nothing slips through my fingers anymore. Too good homie, too good.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is anyone going to say anything about the insane amount of money I made in 2018? And that was me being lazy! I've already told the Dallas Forum that once college students return in 1 week I am going into hyper insane mode and pumping out 30-40 trips per shift and six shifts per week.
> 
> 
> I don't have a wife or lady, I've sucked at every job I've ever had until Uber, And it is all for a party of one ?


Where are the #s from lyft?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> It's completly self evident! Trust me!
> 
> Nobody cares how hard you work, or how much you make. That's only in your head .


Don't you feel bad for me though because I have no one at home to brag to about my accomplishments?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> And your numbers are baller for sure


No my friend, those are your numbers.

What were you driving before your avalon?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Where are the #s from lyft?


Homie, you ask me about my Lyft numbers all the time on here and I am known for not driving Lyft. Here is my current Lyft profile and notice the time in the pic matches the time right now (Central). Be proud of me also for chopping out my phone number real quick.

Content Deleted


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Homie, you ask me about my Lyft numbers all the time on here and I am known for not driving Lyft. Here is my current Lyft profile and notice the time in the pic matches the time right now (Central). Be proud of me also for chopping out my phone number real quick.
> Content Deleted


I think the most amazing this is that you are able to have a 4.95 rating driving a Baby shaaat brown car :laugh:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Liscence plate? Car color? Keep that private...

I like your Lyft rating.

I can't touch your Lyft rating. Hats off to you for that one


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Liscence plate? Car color?
> 
> I like your Lyft rating.
> 
> ...


That one's for you @doyousensehumor


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The car BEFORE the Avalon, how long did you have it?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Homie, you ask me about my Lyft numbers all the time on here and I am known for not driving Lyft. Here is my current Lyft profile and notice the time in the pic matches the time right now (Central). Be proud of me also for chopping out my phone number real quick.
> 
> View attachment 345080


If Mr. Hankey had a car...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is anyone going to say anything about the insane amount of money I made in 2018? And that was me being lazy! I've already told the Dallas Forum that once college students return in 1 week I am going into hyper insane mode and pumping out 30-40 trips per shift and six shifts per week.


You GROSSED $32k in a year before figuring in expenses and depreciation, and you're strutting around like you're rolling in cash?

ROFLMAO


Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't have a wife or lady, I've sucked at every job I've ever had until Uber, And it is all for a party of one ?


Look at the bright side... with that type of income you can probably still qualify for food stamps. You never know who you might meet while waiting in line there. :smiling:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

2015 Toyota Venza LTE V6

Bought it new and had it up until March












Fozzie said:


> You GROSSED $32k in a year before figuring in expenses and depreciation, and you're strutting around like you're rolling in cash?
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Look at the bright side... with that type of income you can probably still qualify for food stamps. You never know who you might meet while waiting in line there. :smiling:


I know it's really not that much as I admitted earlier to @doyousensehumor .

You know it sure feels like a lot more because you get it so fast.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Man Ian I bet nobody that knows you will ever ask you to keep a secret...phew...They be like "I want to tell you something, but I feel like everyone will know before I even get home" LOL

Ian..dude..who takes a picture of their street sign in any pic?!?! Good lord man lol, this has to be a prank. Who are you trying to blackmail man?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> expenses and depreciation


I'm working on that as we speak. See, if he can post gross numbers, then he should post True Vehicle Expenses.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> 2015 Toyota Venza LTE V6
> 
> Bought it new and had it up until March


For that vehicle what was:

the difference between Purchase, and actual Trade-in value?
Total non-gas expenses?
Miles on odometer when traded in?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 345037


Office space,one of the best movies ever lol, I am in Austin home of Mike Judge, I pass by Initech all the time LOL


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'm working on that as we speak. See, if he can post gross numbers, then he should post True Vehicle Expenses.
> 
> For that vehicle what was:
> 
> ...


I keep telling you people that no one really knows their numbers. It is fun for some people to figure out stuff like that but there's so much like idling and waiting and short trips vs long trip mix and without collecting data from the car's computer you can't do any calculations. When you multiply costs by a large amount of miles a small decimal can make you off by a country mile in the end.



Jay Dean said:


> Man Ian I bet nobody that knows you will ever ask you to keep a secret...phew...They be like "I want to tell you something, but I feel like everyone will know before I even get home" LOL
> 
> Ian..dude..who takes a picture of their street sign in any pic?!?! Good lord man lol, this has to be a prank. Who are you trying to blackmail man?


You are right in that I can't keep secrets or be trusted in long term romantic or familial relationships which is kind of why I brag on here a lot because I don't have anyone else to tell this to.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I keep telling you people that no one really knows their numbers. It is fun for some people to figure out stuff like that but there's so much like idling and waiting and short trips vs long trip mix and without collecting data from the car's computer you can't do any calculations. When you multiply costs by a large amount of miles a small decimal can make you off by a country mile in the end.


Cmon, work with me here, please. At least the Odometer miles when you traded it in?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Well I couldn't really do a final check because the car had been wrecked that day and they agreed to go get it on the side of the road. I think we were at like 180k? Thereabouts?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Price insurance totaled it for?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Man Ian I bet nobody that knows you will ever ask you to keep a secret...phew...They be like "I want to tell you something, but I feel like everyone will know before I even get home" LOL
> 
> Ian..dude..who takes a picture of their street sign in any pic?!?! Good lord man lol, this has to be a prank. Who are you trying to blackmail man?


I tell my mom over the phone but I get annoyed because I have had to remind her that our rating is an average of the last 500 rated trips not just trips. She can never remember that.



doyousensehumor said:


> Price insurance totaled it for?


I didn't get anything from the insurance company because I traded it in that day.

And still owed one year's worth of payments at $400 per month


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Homie, you ask me about my Lyft numbers all the time on here and I am known for not driving Lyft. Here is my current Lyft profile and notice the time in the pic matches the time right now (Central). Be proud of me also for chopping out my phone number real quick.
> Content Deleted


I was just asking because 1/3
of my rides are on lyft
Might help you make some more money
Yea getting your phone #
off there was good ...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I didn't get anything from the insurance company because I traded it in that day.
> 
> And still owed one year's worth of payments at $400 per month


I have to make many assumptions because of partial information. Unclear on whether he got any value at trade-in.

32000 Estimated purchase price
-10000 KBB Trade-in value @ 180k
22000 depreciation

1200. 2 sets tires
900 18 oil changes
We will *pretend* there were no other expenses. Not counting registration, insurance, repairs, etc

$24,100 cost for the 4 years owning that car.

*$0.13* per mile opperating cost (not including gas).

Gas. I am pretending 25 mpg avg. and $3 avg
$21600

$0.12 per mile gas.

*$0.25* average operating cost per mile.*
*estimated with incomplete info, best case senario*
Basically everytime you put $30 on gas in, you accumulated $30 more in expenses


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Office space,one of the best movies ever lol, I am in Austin home of Mike Judge, I pass by Initech all the time LOL
> View attachment 345085
> View attachment 345086


It's literally my current life in a movie


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

@Ian Richard Markham what was your total miles for 2018??


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

While all of you are distracted with how many miles Ian did in 2018, I opened 3 credit cards in his name and purchased a brand new vehicle for ride share. :roflmao:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Does this thread have an actual purpose?


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

Actually, maybe hes an evil genius. And every time we open one of those documents we get a virus on our phone where he gets all of our information.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Take this down immediately, like wtf.
> 
> Don't you know people take snip bits of an individuals online information and put them back together as a completed whole. ??? You are begging for cyber fraud.
> 
> Like I wish I could reach my hand though time and space and slap the shit out of you. ?


What about that guy on TV that gives away his SS# on air in the commercial for Lifelock?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What about that guy on TV that gives away his SS# on air in the commercial for Lifelock?


His identity was stolen 13 times after that. :roflmao:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What about that guy on TV that gives away his SS# on air in the commercial for Lifelock?


He got his identity stolen many times plus fines for false advertisement.

https://www.writeraccess.com/blog/the-day-lifelock-got-hacked/


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol sad life when you have to brag about rideshare in forum.... just saying... no need to share this kind of level of information


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Don't post your fed id, ss #, routing number
> Delete it


Pedro already has it now.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Pedro already has it now.


Files copied. ✅
Journey to the Dark Web ✅
Files posted for sale ✅
Bids accepted ✅
Bitcoin payments received ✅

Next


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

BTW @Ian Richard Markham

It looks like your ultimate dream is closer to becoming a reality.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-acquires-dallas-office-space-for-up-to-3-000-jobs.346094/


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Still don’t agree with this guy posting private and personal info on a public forum like this.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh I saw this train wreck earlier and decided it was time to go water my garden.....??

Click.....Click...Click....is the sound from of all the mice of the identity thieves as they hit download all at once. Surprised the site didn't crash from all the sudden activity...


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Got slapped from admins on this one! Still don't agree with this guy posting private and personal info on a public forum like this. @MadTownUberD is just a pawn being put on the spot. ?
> 
> ❤ @Lissetti. She don't play.


Haha did you get slapped with confrontational warning?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Oh I saw this train wreck earlier and decided it was time to go water my garden.....??
> 
> Click.....Click...Click....is the sound from of all the mice of the identity thieves as they hit download all at once. Surprised the site didn't crash from all the sudden activity...
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


Address, phone #, work history, etc already on his own site so it's good that some missing pieces can now be filled in.

I'm starting to think he's baiting the thieves. 



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Now just waiting until the final hour in October to finish up.


Why October?

Estimated taxes are due in April, June, and September.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Why October?
> 
> Estimated taxes are due in April, June, and September


He got an extension it sounds like. As I did. I'm one of those non-tax paying dead beats....(I get money back BTW...student.)


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Office space,one of the best movies ever lol, I am in Austin home of Mike Judge, I pass by Initech all the time LOL
> View attachment 345085
> View attachment 345086


Where is that at exactly? I wanna go see


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m in that category also. How can it be?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Where is that at exactly? I wanna go see


4120 Freidrich Lane


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

LaurieLee said:


> Actually, maybe hes an evil genius. And every time we open one of those documents we get a virus on our phone where he gets all of our information.


I suppose if this were true, he could put the pic of my hemorrhoids he obtains from my phone to good use...

Perhaps he could submit it as his next selfie :laugh:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I suppose if this were true, he could put the pic of my hemorrhoids he obtains from my phone to good use...
> 
> Perhaps he could submit it as his next selfie :laugh:


I legit can't tell if he's messing with us all, being serious, or is of diminished mental capacity. Unless I learn that he has some mental health issue, I will continue to enjoy his antics


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> He's from Roswell, NM. That explains everything. LKA Area 51. Son of Ursala and Garrette.
> Faster than a Prius, able to jump high curbs in a single bound. It's UBERMAN.


You wouldn't be the first that thought he might be an alian. 

Oddly enough, I do find his eccentric positivity to be refreshing around here. Not the typical troll/shill type.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Seriously everything I've posted can be found using tax records online if not than physical records located at your county assessor's office. That combined with the Voter Registration Database which costs $8 and can be purchased by showing up at a certain government office downtown. They give you a DVD-rom with every name, address, and party affiliation.
> 
> I really hope this does not get taken down because regardless what you think of privacy concerns this is authentic real raw data. It adds tremendous value to the domain. And I won't let those links expire for at least 5 years.


That isn't the point. It doesn't matter if anything you post is otherwise public information readily available. The norm of most people, especially those on this forum, don't sign in to go out of their way to find members property or tax records. You don't have to be signed in to view this part of the website, so it's un-wise to be so public about very private information and be so easily puzzled together. Most people don't understand the severity of getting their identity stolen until it happens, and you have to go through hell to get everything back to normal.

This post and numerous others you put up just point up a huge flag of "I'm an incredibly easy target to compromise". Identity thieves greatest motivation is vulnerability - usually from software or holes in encryption but in this case you are freely welcoming it by posting anything that can narrow you down and establish a profile. You are not coming off as fearless - but instead naive.

Again I think this post should be taken down, the jokes *are* funny and all but this whole thread is completely unnecessary.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted
> ...


You are only required to pay if you owe.

So, all the folks that think Surge only is the way to go...they will be the ones audited that didn't have enough mileage to hit zero taxable.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Again I think this post should be taken down, the jokes *are* funny and all but this whole thread is completely unnecessary.


I can't disagree, but will the internet ever forget?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That isn't the point. It doesn't matter if anything you post is otherwise public information readily available. The norm of most people, especially those on this forum, don't sign in to go out of their way to find members property or tax records. You don't have to be signed in to view this part of the website, so it's un-wise to be so public about very private information and be so easily puzzled together. Most people don't understand the severity of getting their identity stolen until it happens, and you have to go through hell to get everything back to normal.
> 
> This post and numerous others you put up just point up a huge flag of "I'm an incredibly easy target to compromise". Identity thieves greatest motivation is vulnerability - usually from software or holes in encryption but in this case you are freely welcoming it by posting anything that can narrow you down and establish a profile. You are not coming off as fearless - but instead naive.
> 
> Again I think this post should be taken down, the jokes *are* funny and all but this whole thread is completely unnecessary.


Perhaps just maybe "Ian Richard Markham" IS the already stolen identity. ?‍♂


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

?. If you see a member buy a new car... it may be under IAN identity...


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Perhaps just maybe "Ian Richard Markham" IS the already stolen identity. ?‍♂


I questioned that too, but he has a public Facebook page and other social outlets and relationships that prove his identity as him himself over a long period of time.

If this were a topic of something like the damn tampon thing, that I know nothing about, maybe he could be ****ing with me

IT and cyber security? No, something is actually wrong up there in the mentem. I don't believe this is just someone posing as a dumbass leaving their info anywhere they can



WAHN said:


> I can't disagree, but will the internet ever forget?


Once it's out there on the web it's out there forever. But at the very least getting rid of his posts such as these is better than leaving it there, open sitewide


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I questioned that too, but he has a public Facebook page and other social outlets and relationships that prove his identity as him himself over a long period of time.
> 
> If this were a topic of something like the damn tampon thing, that I know nothing about, maybe he could be @@@@ing with me
> 
> IT and cyber security? No, something is actually wrong up there in the mentem. I don't believe this is just someone posing as a dumbass leaving their info anywhere they can


Can't say I ever saw the tampon being thrown into this ?‍♂?

I am sure you realize that an identity that is stolen could be around for years, depending on the method in which such identity was stolen.

Consider the possibility of stealing an identity from a now deceased baby born around the same time as him (for age purposes), and possibly further obtained in the same city or state he is from. That is not unrealistic, and does happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Be proud Ian.
Nothing wrong with hard work.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Hard work vs hours vs expenses in one thing ... another giving your private info in public forum


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Can't say I ever saw the tampon being thrown into this ?‍♂?
> 
> I am sure you realize that an identity that is stolen could be around for years, depending on the method in which such identity was stolen.
> 
> Consider the possibility of stealing an identity from a now deceased baby born around the same time as him (for age purposes), and possibly further obtained in the same city or state he is from. That is not unrealistic, and does happen.


That's true and considerable, however what benefit would that serve to someone doing Uber for 1.5 years with over 7,000 rides? There are tactics almost all (homeland knowledgeable, not overseas) thieves have in common: blending in. What he's doing is not the norm of someone who has been claiming a separate identity of a deceased or otherwise young child. There would be no reason for the _extra _extra effort

Based on what I have already pieced together in short time, nothing shoots out as him being a professional who can divert suspicion. I'm thoroughly convinced he may of been dropped as an infant


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Can't say I ever saw the tampon being thrown into this ?‍♂?


Damn, never thought I'd be typing tampon into the UP.net search bar.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/medical-emergency.343831/


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's true and considerable, however what benefit would that serve to someone doing Uber for 2 years with over 7,000 rides? There are tactics almost all (homeland knowledgeable, not overseas) thieves have in common: blending in. What he's doing is not the norm of someone who has been claiming a separate identity of a deceased or otherwise young child. There would be no reason for the _extra _extra effort


What I am saying is he could possibly lead a double life with double identity, and still blend in.

His reasons for doing what he does probably would never make sense to you or me as long as he is able to quantify the reasons as to what he does to himself.

Personally, I think this guy is just a straight up idiot that lacks the inability to tell right from wrong.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> What I am saying is he could possibly lead a double life with double identity, and still blend in.
> 
> His reasons for doing what he does probably would never make sense to you or me as long as he is able to quantify the reasons as to what he does to himself.
> 
> Personally, I think this guy is just a straight up idiot that lacks the inability to tell right from wrong.


My money is on he is not even the dude, but an ex lover having fun with his info....that's because I just don't trust people. Not even a caveman would want the world to know his adresss lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

This thread has gotten hilarious!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> What I am saying is he could possibly lead a double life with double identity, and still blend in.
> 
> His reasons for doing what he does probably would never make sense to you or me as long as he is able to quantify the reasons as to what he does to himself.
> 
> Personally, I think this guy is just a straight up idiot that lacks the inability to tell right from wrong.


Possibly yes, if we want to use the term possibly, again you are right. I'm gonna confidently say though there's a 1% chance I'm wrong. If he's truly the platinum professional, then I may as well close my accounts this instant and freeze my credit

But - and a _huge _but - there is a common MO to a cyber criminal and a common MO for those who just live a double life just for the shits and giggles, to those who have studied or are otherwise extremely knowledgeable on the subject. One has to know how to be a web criminal to identify one. everything I've been able to pull up on him so far (that hes clearly opened the door fully for anyone to do) doesn't fit the bill. In fact hes all over the place with no organization, which is the gold key to being truly stealth while blending in to your environment. If you're all over the place the whole identity thief shell collapses, especially the one being painted

That being said, we have both arrived at the same conclusion .. lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Not even a caveman would want the world to know his adresss lol


You go and watch his episode of Cribs from a couple of weeks ago. Or the multiple inspirational videos from his balcony overlooking Dallas skyline. :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> You go and watch his episode of Cribs from a couple of weeks ago. Or the multiple inspirational videos from his balcony overlooking Dallas skyline. :whistling: :biggrin:


Yes, and be sure to look out for the kitchen fridge containing only condiments.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Possibly yes, if we want to use the term possibly, again you are right. I'm gonna confidently say though there's a 1% chance I'm wrong. If he's truly the platinum professional, then I may as well close my accounts this instant and freeze my credit
> 
> But - and a _huge _but - there is a common MO to a cyber criminal and a common MO for those who just live a double life just for the shits and giggles, to those who have studied or are otherwise extremely knowledgeable on the subject. One has to know how to be a web criminal to identify one. everything I've been able to pull up on him so far (that hes clearly opened the door fully for anyone to do) doesn't fit the bill. In fact hes all over the place with no organization, which is the gold key to being truly stealth while blending in to your environment. If you're all over the place the whole identity thief shell collapses, especially the one being painted
> 
> That being said, we have both arrived at the same conclusion .. lol


Finally, we agree on something without an argument ensuing ? LOL

We should crack open some ice cold bottled beer ? and immortalize this moment before this thread disappears into some internet black hole on 18th street in the ghetto of Newark NJ ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You don't have to be signed in to view this part of the website, so it's un-wise to be so public about very private information and be so easily puzzled together. Most people don't understand the severity of getting their identity stolen until it happens, and you have to go through hell to get everything back to normal.


Its true, only 93 replies so far but look at the views skyrocketing:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Millennials are well known for over-transparency


I think he's borderline


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Its true, only 93 replies so far but look at the views skyrocketing:
> 
> View attachment 345178


700 of those views were from my phone "butt refreshing" this page while driving over milled pavement on my way to pick up my next pax :roflmao:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> My money is on he is not even the dude, but an ex lover having fun with his info....that's because I just don't trust people. Not even a caveman would want the world to know his adresss lol


 Nobody would go to that much trouble. You got him on live video. His Facebook page with lots of pictures of him. Also a Twitter account. Both his Uber and Lyft account With the same picture of the same individual. No it's him.
He clearly has a personality disorder. He is constantly seeking the approval of others. Judging by the amount of time He must spend working he doesn't have a social life. Freud would have a field day with him.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I think he's borderline


Introducing Uber 'Spectrum' ...if you are on the Spectrum you are one of our most valued partners in the Uber Spectrum program.
Please give this referral code 'Skitso" to any friends or group meeting acquaintances. Uber On! (and on) and on and on ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Finally, we agree on something without an argument ensuing ? LOL
> 
> We should crack open some ice cold bottled beer ? and immortalize this moment before this thread disappears into some internet black hole on 18th street in the ghetto of Newark NJ ?


Beers on me.

I have probably disagreed, argued, or cursed out with almost everybody on this forum, lmao. All in good faith, in 24 hours I'm back to wondering where my socks went again.

However with certain topics, there are members who I actually don't mind going back and fourth with. and those spectating the conversation or even myself looking back at it afterwards actually benefit from it. @Another Uber Driver is an example of one member to have a civil argument with


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

So who is going to be the first one from this forum to volunteer and go to Ian’s house, knock on Ian’s door, and then report back to the rest of us?

I hate being the one to have to say “see, I told you so”.

:roflmao:


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So who is going to be the first one from this forum to volunteer and go to Ian's house, knock on Ian's door, and then report back to the rest of us?
> 
> I hate being the one to have to say "see, I told you so".
> 
> :roflmao:


Ask in the Texas forum...? ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So who is going to be the first one from this forum to volunteer and go to Ian's house, knock on Ian's door, and then report back to the rest of us?
> 
> I hate being the one to have to say "see, I told you so".
> 
> :roflmao:


You got his name and his address. Call up the police and report a terrorist barricaded in at that address. Then we can sit back and watch it on live news. We'll finally know who the real Ian is when they bring him out in cuffs.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You got his name and his address. Call up the police and report a terrorist barricaded in at that address. Then we can sit back and watch it on live news. We'll finally know who the real Ian is when they bring him out in cuffs.


You mean "SWAT" him? ?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Choice of color is poor at best here. You gonna purchase that color car in NM weather? 

Your screws must becoming loose again. Better go get them tightened a lil more.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> So you redacted your phone number but not your address? ?‍♀


It make sense. He doesn't want to be bothered by strangers.... By phone :roflmao:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Then we can sit back and watch it on live news. We'll finally know who the real Ian is when they bring him out in cuffs.














































Call mueller


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lol sad life when you have to brag about rideshare in forum.... just saying... no need to share this kind of level of information


I don't get why he's bragging about it. When you take depreciation and expenses he made minimum wage money


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey, can we have your Credit Card numbers?
Please be sure to supply us with the security codes on back and the expiration dates.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Truly a train wreck at it's finest:








*​


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 345201
> View attachment 345197
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious ????


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 345201
> View attachment 345197
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm thinking rideshare misinformation trolls are learning. Perhaps the OP is training them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Its true, only 93 replies so far but look at the views skyrocketing:
> 
> View attachment 345178


Does it show what countries? I guaran-fornicating-tee that majority are from Ghana, Nigeria and old Soviet-bloc countries with no extradition agreements with the U.S.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Dude, are you trying to get scammed? Wtf!?
> 
> You ruin this gig even more! I believe this post should be removed actually!


"_are you trying to get scammed?"

*⚠I THINK ITS THE OPPOSITE

@Ian Richard Markham is SCAMMING US⚠*_

Just one possibility:Maybe each link u click on with ur device is stealing YOUR info and planting a worm.
⚠WHY WOULD ANYONE CLICK ON AN UNSOLICITED LINK⚠


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted
> ...


I have seen PLENTY of stupid shit in my time on UPNet but this HAS to be #1. With @Ignatz and his/her account of the week being a close second ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

New2This said:


> I have seen PLENTY of stupid shit in my time on UPNet but this HAS to be #1. With @Ignatz and his/her account of the week being a close second ?


Why did @lgnatz get their account closed?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Why did @lgnatz get their account closed?


I'm sure it'll tell you.

You did see this, right?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-acquires-dallas-office-space-for-up-to-3-000-jobs.346094/


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Why did @lgnatz get their account closed?


(S)he has had at least 50 different accounts. (S)he says stupid shit, gets banned, makes a new one, says stupid shit, gets banned ad nauseam.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I legit can't tell if he's messing with us all, being serious, or is of diminished mental capacity. Unless I learn that he has some mental health issue, I will continue to enjoy his antics


After reading enough content from people, you start to pick up more and more of their personality. He's not messing with us. That's the problem.

Many of you who drive uber, probably detect when some pax are not "all there". I try to give those pax a little extra patience. I'm going to give Ian a little extra patience.

This is why I wanted to turn this around into something positive.

If he has no shame posting gross numbers, then he should have no shame posting true expenses.

Why? because it tells the truth on how much made, for him and others reading this.

I'm gonna JayJay myself here


doyousensehumor said:


> I have to make many assumptions because of partial information. Unclear on whether he got any value at trade-in.
> 
> 32000 Estimated purchase price
> -10000 KBB Trade-in value @ 180k
> ...


This is as far as I got, so far. My estimate is 25 cents per mile. 30 at the most.
Honestly, that's not bad at all, considering he buys cars brand new from dealer.

Ian is hustling. So much an ant, that he is not an ant. Nothing wrong with that, *IF* he is honest with himself how much he is actually making. He claims he does good on tips. Great, if he gets returns for going the extra mile for pax.

_Or maybe I shouldn't be trying to fix people_ ?‍♂


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> "_are you trying to get scammed?"
> 
> *⚠I THINK ITS THE OPPOSITE
> 
> ...


already ran through a mal host and phish host. Every link he puts up is real and directs to his intended information.

As much as I'm joking with everyone else on here, he would have to be just as much a diamond level scammer as he is an Uber pro driver to go the lengths he has. Totally agree with @doyousensehumor that something is not all there


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The OP is a salesman and a hustler. That's great! 

What's not so great is when someone buys a new car with the OP's credit to do Uber and Lyft so that they can make money like he does. You can make even more if you have a free car.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> *Truly a train wreck at it's finest:
> 
> View attachment 345227
> *​


LOL, I saw your post and as a quick glance I though the person in front of the train wreck looked like that picture of you cutting the tree with the safety vest, I can see that happening if you walk across the tracks. 
Cheers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

cumonohito said:


> LOL, I saw your post and as a quick glance I though the person in front of the train wreck looked like that picture of you cutting the tree with the safety vest, I can see that happening if you walk across the tracks.
> Cheers.











I was facinated by the way the rails were warped from the forces of the derailment


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I was facinated by the way the rails were warped from the forces of the derailment


I think that statement pretty much sums up this thread. Literally. LOL


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@SFOspeedracer Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the phish test and map trace you did on the links I provided. It was really my biggest fear that people would be afraid to click them due to threats of this nature.



doyousensehumor said:


> After reading enough content from people, you start to pick up more and more of their personality. He's not messing with us. That's the problem.
> 
> Many of you who drive uber, probably detect when some pax are not "all there". I try to give those pax a little extra patience. I'm going to give Ian a little extra patience.
> 
> ...


Ok I give, I honest to god don't know what my net earnings are because I don't want to know because I already know it's pitiful. There now I said it are you happy?

I stand before you and cannot tell you how many miles total that I drive but it is way way more than the online miles shown on the Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Filing I have provided in post #1. I am the king of deadhead driving and sometimes take breaks and go offline only to continue driving 10-20 miles racing or looking at the downtown lights or just taking in the feel of things while I plan my next move. Hell no my wheels never stop turning.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @SFOspeedracer Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the phish test and map trace you did on the links I provided. It was really my biggest fear that people would be afraid to click them due to threats of this nature.
> 
> Ok I give, I honest to god don't know what my net earnings are because I don't want to know because I already know it's pitiful. There now I said it are you happy?
> 
> I stand before you and cannot tell you how many miles total that I drive but it is way way more than the online miles shown on the Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Filing I have provided in post #1. I am the king of deadhead driving and sometimes take breaks and go offline only to continue driving 10-20 miles racing or looking at the downtown lights or just taking in the feel of things while I plan my next move. Hell no my wheels never stop turning.


So all you got out of this entire 7 page thread is the lack of understanding of your net earnings? LOL

I think I need to go have dinner ??‍♂?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So all you got out of this entire 7 page thread is the lack of understanding of your net earnings? LOL
> 
> I think I need to go have dinner ??‍♂?


I'm sorry but I am an enigma


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm sorry but I am an enigma


You are a high functioning Asperger's ant. Uber needs more like you.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm sorry but I am an enigma


You've remained positive for the most part

All jokes aside now, take care of yourself


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'm gonna JayJay myself here


The JayJaying is overlooked because you got the *color *right.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't want to know because I already know it's pitiful. There now I said it are you happy?


No, it is not like that. I am not here to put you down.


Ian Richard Markham said:


> I honest to god don't know what my net earnings are because I don't want to know because I already know it's pitiful.


I'm trying to get you out of the "What Expenses? I rather not know." trap.


Ian Richard Markham said:


> I am the king of deadhead driving and sometimes take breaks and go offline only to continue driving 10-20 miles racing or looking at the downtown lights or just taking in the feel of things while I plan my next move. Hell no my wheels never stop turning.


Dead head miles is part of the game! I do alot of deadheading myself, and at the end of the day, I can tell whether or not it was worth it.

*My objective for participating in this thread:*
Let's say you grossed $250 for a 10 hour shift. $25/hr sounds good, right? You may have put 300 miles on your car.
The car you have now, has better gas mileage. So let's say it costs 23c/mi to operate. $69 was approx expenses.
250-69=181 ~$18/hour actual profit. Cool. Keep doing what you are doing!

But what if you had a slow day, only made $160. $16/hr sounds acceptable, right?
160-69=91 profit. $9 hour not good. There's no overtime or benefits.
Instead of thinking 160 is good, you just gave yourself feedback, and now you can use that info to make tomorrow a better day.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Now he’s bringing the nice housekeeper into this (and has no clue wtf he is asking)...dude I get you want to be famous or an internet celeb, but your not doing anything unique to get fame, your simply driving Uber and nobody here is impressed. You can’t Kim Kardashian your way to Uber drivers approval lol, all we are doing is trying to figure out why you would give your personal Info like that,
We aren’t interested in you driving people for crap wages....Have you thought of doing something of talent to get fame instead of just saying who you are?

Bored. Nothing entertaining, even the worst movie on Netflix is more entertaining...get a life.

I will go on to say that using people as pawns in your agenda that have no clue is the worst ethics in media..so you accomplished that. Shame on you for staging that for your entertainment.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Stop posting at this point. It just sad.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I don’t know why you guys can’t be there for me and be supportive of me.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't know why you guys can't be there for me and be supportive of me.


Young man, just start a YouTube channel and half of the Dallas forum will subscribe


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't know why you guys can't be there for me and be supportive of me.


Show me a video where the housekeepers family approves of you making a video like that of her and I'll start to listen.

Self important p**ck


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm sorry but I am an enigma


Also if your tax guy said it was ok to post unredacted tax documents on an open website you need a new tax guy.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

New2This said:


> Also if your tax guy said it was ok to post unredacted tax documents on an open website you need a new tax guy.


Only thing I am curious is who the hell is the tax guy lol. A ticket 'agent' outside at a Stars game LOL?!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't know why you guys can't be there for me and be supportive of me.


Ian when you come up here flaunting you're ratings, AR and Cr. Announcing your the surge Killa. Boasting about all your trips and earnings. Put your flack jacket on because your going to take a shellacking up here.
Seriously try to be more like the guy who admitted he drives too much. Your playing in front of a tough crowd up here.?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted
> ...


I thought that if you made less than 15K a year that you didn't have to pay taxes ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I have some great news! This post has been re-opened for commenting and links have been restored! Some info is redacted from the original documents.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I have some great news! This post has been re-opened for commenting and links have been restored! Some info is redacted from the original documents.


I don't care.

UNSUBSCRIBED


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

You must admit that the posts in the 75-100 range where everyone is questioning if i'm a bot, a stolen identity, the best scam artist ever or a former lover that is posting information belonging to my former mate (me) is on another level. One for the ages I tell you.

Let this thread get cooking when people start waking up and logging in soon. You'll be back @FormerTaxiDriver♧


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

This is so sad


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Just when I thought Eleven closed the gate


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

You're saying I'm dumb and you can't even spell 7-Eleven

Nevermind, stranger things reference... ok dork


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You must admit that the posts in the 75-100 range where everyone is questioning if i'm a bot, a stolen identity, the best scam artist ever or a former lover that is posting information belonging to my former mate (me) is on another level. One for the ages I tell you.
> 
> Let this thread get cooking when people start waking up and logging in soon. You'll be back @FormerTaxiDriver♧


Can we say narcissist?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ladies and gentleman! 

We have the ultimate ant who self quoted as an OP “I sucked at every other job I had”

But yet displays annual numbers on his earnings. As a “baller” in a international forum. 

Please just do us all a favor. Stfu. Nobody’s cares how “baller” you are. Just keep working hard! What you do best right? That will get you further into a hole you can’t manage, then “suck at” AGAIN because you have zero knowledge how to do business because your “baller” status will make you cry in the end. 

But miraculously, he is the ultimate ant. 

Love UP! That’s how the smart capitalize from you.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I have some great news! This post has been re-opened for commenting and links have been restored! Some info is redacted from the original documents.


This thread should be retitled: "The Sheldon Cooper Identity Theft Experiment" :roflmao:

Seriously. The same persona. Just not quite as smart. ?


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't have a wife or lady, I've sucked at every job I've ever had until Uber, And it is all for a party of one ?


Really??? I never would have guessed :laugh:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm learning FCPX and I think this would be a good place to post my first video! It's very simple but believe it or not that took like 3 hours! I apologize for the quality sucking but hopefully you can still read it. CAUTION: Killer Soundtrack In Place! You have been warned!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I have some great news! This post has been re-opened for commenting and links have been restored! Some info is redacted from the original documents.


Hossanah in the highest!



NauticalWheeler said:


> Hossanah in the highest!


Although I didn't enjoy this one as much as the other you started to brag about your 1% cancellation rate. That one is tops, son.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Boring at lightning speed.

And that music is so estrogen laced I grew ****.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Boring at lightning speed.
> 
> And that music is so estrogen laced I grew ****.


I know, back when I had friends they would tell me that I only liked cute music


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know, back when I had friends they would tell me that I only liked cute music


 That music is as gay as you are.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know, back when I had friends they would tell me that I only liked cute music


Alright dude, you have wasted enough of my time...done reading this thread

Best of luck


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> That music is as gay as you are.


I'm definitely not gay bro I talk about dick and puss and cuming all the time in the Dallas forum.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm definitely not gay bro I talk about dick and puss and cuming all the time in the Dallas forum.


You talk about dick?

That pretty much Nails it.?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm definitely not gay bro I talk about dick and puss and cuming all the time in the Dallas forum.


Ian Richard Maximus has definitely graffitied a few bathroom stalls in his day with language like that


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know, back when I had friends they would tell me that I only liked cute music


Here's 1 friend Ian ?‍♀



Ian Richard Markham said:


> You are right in that I can't keep secrets or be trusted in long term romantic or familial relationships which is kind of why I brag on here a lot because I don't have anyone else to tell this to.


?



WAHN said:


> Damn, never thought I'd be typing tampon into the UP.net search bar.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/medical-emergency.343831/


Must have got a lot of hits @Benjamin M


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Must have got a lot of hits @Benjamin M


That thread will live on forever in infamy ?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I have some great news! This post has been re-opened for commenting and links have been restored! Some info is redacted from the original documents.


Not as fun. This is like William Barr's politically motivated redacted version of the original thread.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That thread will live on forever in infamy ?


I feel like that brought us all together ❤

Ian you are hilarious broham. Keep singing and showing us your diamond personality (see what I did there)


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> He got an extension it sounds like. As I did. I'm one of those non-tax paying dead beats....(I get money back BTW...student.)


If you're getting money back, why get an extension? Get it filed early to get your refund!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well slap me over the head with a shovel! Look what's back...

Anyways........



Catty Patty said:


> If you're getting money back, why get an extension? Get it filed early to get your refund!!


Hey @Catty Patty :smiles: So here's the deal....when I first started with Uber in 2016 I leased a brand new Prius C2 under their Xchange Lease program. The car belongs to them, it always belongs to them. Well my tax preparer in 2017 filed the car under depreciation.....except you can't file someone else's property as your depreciation. But I didn't know that being I had never had a job where I didn't file a standard W2 EZ.

So in 2018, I returned the car to uber and bought my own used car. Now, I need to file depreciation on that car because it is my car, except I can't. There are so many errors on my 2016 return that it has to be amended. So right now I can't file 2017 or 2018 until the whole mess is fixed. That's where its at now.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well slap me over the head with a shovel! Look what's back...
> 
> Anyways........
> 
> ...


Holy hell - sorry to hear that. Yes, you need a new tax person ?



DoubleDee said:


> I thought that if you made less than 15K a year that you didn't have to pay taxes ?


 Depends on whether it's wages or self employment income. You won't incur income taxes on income lower than $15k, but you'll incur self employment taxes (social security and Medicare) on any net self employment income in excess of $400


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Catty Patty said:


> Holy hell - sorry to hear that. Yes, you need a new tax person ?


Yeah I made the mistake of going to H&R Block. My connections here hooked me up with @UberTaxPro . He's helping me fix this whole mess.

BTW .......UTP....what do you think of this thread?


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I made the mistake of going to H&R Block. My connections here hooked me up with @UberTaxPro . He's helping me fix this whole mess.
> 
> BTW .......UTP....what do you think of this thread?


UTP is probably throwing up in a corner somewhere. I'm a CPA and I've been doing taxes for 35+ years, and I'm dry heaving after puking... ?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there some point to disclosing all this information to a forum of people that do not care ?
You are a single man ? What a surprise.
Personally, I think you need to work on getting a life.
One good thing, Ian, you got 8 pages of comments on this post. 
________________________



Lissetti said:


> Yeah I made the mistake of going to H&R Block. My connections here hooked me up with @UberTaxPro . He's helping me fix this whole mess.
> 
> BTW .......UTP....what do you think of this thread?


-----------------------------
I have had nothing but good experiences with H & R Block. The secret is to read/research the reviews for the office that you choose. When you see a name mentioned positively a number of times, that is who you make the appointment with.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't know why you guys can't be there for me and be supportive of me.


Ian, don't listen to the haters. I for one look at your results and think you've done a good job. Good enough that if they were my results I'd think it was acceptable. Your post is informative to those who are interested in how an Uber driver makes out, which is useful for those who wish to compare themselves to you or investigate uber driving, but also threatening to those Uber Drivers who fear your post could motivate others to become competition.

Your posts have also made some feel inadequate probably because they are jealous that you don't have to hide who you are. Some of them are probably also in domestic situations that aren't so great and they want to justify it by criticizing those who haven't put themselves in the same trap. Their defensive measure is to try and bring you down rather than accept the value that your experience provides.

That said, it is possible that you could be setting yourself up for a bad time from malicious actors by being too open. The cat is sort of out of the bag for you though since you have chosen to be a public figure, and I'm not sure you can put it back in, which is probably both liberating and terrifying.

Many are trying to say the numbers you posted aren't great... well, here's the thing. If the numbers are good enough for YOU that is all that matters. You are able to pay your bills with your earnings? Then you win. Simple as that.

For me, Uber driving replaced two things... my need for a job, and my video game compulsions. I don't know that Uber driving is the most lucrative career, but it's certainly more productive than spending 8-16 hours a day playing videogames which is quite possibly what I'd be doing if I never became an Uber driver.

I don't know what's going on in your head but I've been learning a lot about people myself recently.

I'm nearly 30, but I would say my social development has been stunted a bit. I lost almost all of my friends after they moved away after school, and realized that most of my friends I had made before the third grade. I spent much of my twenties pining to start a family and a career. My goal was maybe to do those things before I turned 30, but I know that isn't happening. I think what I've come to realize is that neither of those things were my goals, it was what I was trying to do to fit in with society's expectations of me.

One thing that helped me to realize this was that I felt pretty desperate for a new friend after having left my last W2 job about a year ago and not having anyone really to talk to in person. Through an overexert effort I found a friend. I'm not giving this friend up willingly, but at the same time if I lose this friend, which I feel is my destiny, I'm not going to try to find another, or at least that's how I feel now. I simply don't think I'm wired properly for human companionship.

You don't have a wife to brag about your earnings to? Well, do you really want one? If so, WHY? Because you need one to satisfy yourself? Or because random people on the internet want to condemn you for not fitting the cookie cutter mold for what is right? All I'm saying is, try not to be hard on yourself for not fitting society's mold because what society thinks doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> I have had nothing but good experiences with H & R Block. The secret is to read/research the reviews for the office that you choose. When you see a name mentioned positively a number of times, that is who you make the appointment with.


I had went to this place for years with my W2s. Always awesome. This was the first time I went as an itemized filer. As a result I was told I could not use my regular preparer and they got the manager for me who they assured me, knows how to do rideshare driver tax preparation. He himself assured me that he had done hundreds of Uber/Lyft drivers just this season.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Well slap me over the head with a shovel! Look what's back...
> 
> Anyways........
> 
> ...


-----------------------

Lissetti -- if H&R Block did the 2016 return incorrectly, they will correct it at no charge. IF not go back and request that they correct their error. As I said earlier, research an office before you use them. Never use a newly hired person or someone that looks like they have just gotten out of school. If you have no choice, demand that the return work is reviewed by a Senior member of the office. I always use the internet and research a business and read the reviews looking for negative comments. When a name keeps getting mentioned with a positive review -- that is the person I make an appointment with.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> 
> Lissetti -- if H&R Block did the 2016 return incorrectly, they will correct it at no charge. IF not go back and request that they correct their error. As I said earlier, research an office before you use them. Never use a newly hired person or someone that looks like they have just gotten out of school. If you have no choice, demand that the return work is reviewed by a Senior member of the office. I always use the internet and research a business and read the reviews looking for negative comments. When a name keeps getting mentioned with a positive review -- that is the person I make an appointment with.


I have gone back to the office. Its in the process of correcting by the IRS. I didn't go to a noob. I'd been going to the same place for 5 years. This time my regular preparer could not do my return because she didn't know how to do rideshare returns. This time they got the office manager who said he did hundreds of rideshare returns. He was not a kid. He's a man of 60 plus years.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-taxing-situation-part-1.315058/


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I am rooting for @Ian Richard Markham harder than I root for anyone else on these forums. He is a shining beacon of light in a realm of negativity (often including myself), but we can't dent his armor of earnestness. He will escape from this fire of hate unscathed and emerge from the ashes as a bright red Phoenix, serving as a spiritual guide for all of us who wish to break through barriers to become our best selves.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I had went to this place for years with my W2s. Always awesome. This was the first time I went as an itemized filer. As a result I was told I could not use my regular preparer and they got the manager for me who they assured me, knows how to do rideshare driver tax preparation. He himself assured me that he had done hundreds of Uber/Lyft drivers just this season.


----------------------
A man lied to you ??? SHOCKING !!!! 
Give the office a bad review. This was 2016 - I guarantee you that they have someone knowledgeable in there now. I would insist that they correct their error. Their name is on the original tax form. Travel up the chain of command, if necessary. The error is odd because you obviously had the car rental fee as a deduction. What did Manager Moron think that was for ? Put on your angry Italian face and demand better service.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> A man lied to you ??? SHOCKING !!!!
> Give the office a bad review. This was 2016 - I guarantee you that they have someone knowledgeable in there now. I would insist that they correct their error. Their name is on the original tax form. Travel up the chain of command, if necessary. The error is odd because you obviously had the car rental fee as a deduction. What did Manager Moron think that was for ? Put on your angry Italian face and demand better service.


As I said I have gone back and they are correcting it. I did this most recent in March of this year. I did go up the chain of command. I spoke with the office manager. He is correcting it and waiting on the IRS for an amendment on my 2016 taxes. At this point I have to wait on the IRS.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I have gone back to the office. Its in the process of correcting by the IRS. I didn't go to a noob. I'd been going to the same place for 5 years. This time my regular preparer could not do my return because she didn't know how to do rideshare returns. This time they got the office manager who said he did hundreds of rideshare returns. He was not a kid. He's a man of 60 plus years.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-taxing-situation-part-1.315058/


---------------------------
Waiting for the IRS -- that will take a while. I find it odd that your regular person is not up to speed. They are suppose to be able to handle all types of taxes, meaning that they consult with the other people in the office if they need help. They take classes to keep up to date on new tax changes. This last year 2018 was really difficult because of the changes made.
I had 3 paxs who were tax CPA's from back east. They were here for a Seminar on the new tax changes. Boy, did they have a lot to say about the situation. It was a nightmare for them. 
Anyway, there a many good tax people out there, both businesses and private. You may pay a little more but it is worth it so you do not have to go through a mess later. 
I do not understand why you are having a problem now with the new car. Bad filing on a previous car should not effect the depreciation values on a different car.
Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Folks,

Ian started this thread. He's obviously very good at being a Uber driver and he is proud of it. The customers and Uber are getting a great deal with Ian.

I understand that he's not making a whole lot of money doing this after deducting the .58 cents a mile that the IRS says it costs to operate a vehicle. When it's all said and done this incredible top rated full time driver is making about $1000 a month. 

What we should be discussing is how unfair that a top Uber driver is making $1000 a month with the incredible time and effort he is putting into this job.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I had went to this place for years with my W2s. Always awesome. This was the first time I went as an itemized filer. As a result I was told I could not use my regular preparer and they got the manager for me who they assured me, knows how to do rideshare driver tax preparation. He himself assured me that he had done hundreds of Uber/Lyft drivers just this season.


Just use TurboTax. Never once had an issue. You seem like a very smart lady, I cannot imagine you having any issues with using TT. It guides you through each and every single aspect of personal and business tax preparation. JMO


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Just use TurboTax. Never once had an issue. You seem like a very smart lady, I cannot imagine you having any issues with using TT. It guides you through each and every single aspect of personal and business tax preparation. JMO


At this point I can't. I have to wait for the IRS amendment and then refile.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> At this point I can't. I have to wait for the IRS amendment and then refile.


Ok I get that. I'm talking about going forward with future tax years. It will take less than 60 minutes, and if I'm not mistaken it will auto grab the tax info from Uber and Lyft as well. Just sayin...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Ok I get that. I'm talking about going forward with future tax years. It will take less than 60 minutes, and if I'm not mistaken it will auto grab the tax info from Uber and Lyft as well. Just sayin...


Yeah....I don't know. I have a day job now (W2), plus I still Ant time to time. (Itemized 1099.) I use a CPA now..

@UberTaxPro is helping me out with all that..


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah....I don't know. I have a day job now (W2), plus I still Ant time to time. (Itemized 1099.) I use a CPA now..
> 
> @UberTaxPro is helping me out with all that..


To each their own. ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I appreciate everyone's responses and sentiments especially @Trafficat . I'm starting my driving now for the night but will think on these things.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

I hereby express my unconditional support to whatever Sir @Ian Richard Markham does, he is the soul of Dallas sub. Without Sir Ian, the Long Night never ends. ???



Mkang14 said:


> I feel like that brought us all together ❤
> 
> Ian you are hilarious broham. Keep singing and showing us your diamond personality (see what I did there)


@Mkang14 , thank you for being so nice to our beloved Ian.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I am rooting for @Ian Richard Markham harder than I root for anyone else on these forums. He is a shining beacon of light in a realm of negativity (often including myself), but we can't dent his armor of earnestness. He will escape from this fire of hate unscathed and emerge from the ashes as a bright red Phoenix, serving as a spiritual guide for all of us who wish to break through barriers to become our best selves.


Damn, dude!!! I almost shed a tear for that. 

And yes, Sir @Ian Richard Markham is not your regular run-of-the-mill ant. He has earned his staus with hard work and perseverance. He does what is best for him. Not that I necessarily always agree with everything he does or says, but still. :biggrin:


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Just a copy of Sir Ian resume, ppl, better read before you troll.


"Sir Ian of House Markham, the First of His Name, King of the Ants, the Rhoynar and the First Men, The rightful King of the Rideshare Kingdom and Protector of the Realm, King of Dallas, King of Mckinney, Khaleesi of the Colleyville, the Unburnt, Breaker of Chains and Father of Mechanical Rickshaws, regent of the realm..."


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

I have a feeling that if @Ian Richard Markham lived in a third world country he be dead by now. Either that or homeless or on mental institution.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Minority of Venice said:


> I have a feeling that if @Ian Richard Markham lived in a third world country he be dead by now. Either that or homeless or on mental institution.


Thanks for your opinion... no one cares


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for your opinion... no one cares


That was a freebie. Next opinion I will charge your Visa.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

songoku said:


> Just a copy of Sir Ian resume, ppl, better read before you troll.
> 
> "Sir Ian of House Markham, the First of His Name, King of the Ants, the Rhoynar and the First Men, The rightful King of the Rideshare Kingdom and Protector of the Realm, King of Dallas, King of Mckinney, Khaleesi of the Colleyville, the Unburnt, Breaker of Chains and Father of Mechanical Rickshaws, regent of the realm..."


Hamlet of Haslet , archduke of arlington


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

$250? I think I "pay" about $175 more a week via my paycheck (granted not all of that is tax, some 401(k) and some medical deductions)


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

songoku said:


> Just a copy of Sir Ian resume, ppl, better read before you troll.
> 
> "Sir Ian of House Markham, the First of His Name, King of the Ants, the Rhoynar and the First Men, The rightful King of the Rideshare Kingdom and Protector of the Realm, King of Dallas, King of Mckinney, Khaleesi of the Colleyville, the Unburnt, Breaker of Chains and Father of Mechanical Rickshaws, regent of the realm..."


Sir Ian of House Markham, the Last of His Name, King of the Ants, the midgets and the currently enslaved, The wrongful heir of the Rideshare Kingdom and Protector of the Pax, Serf of Dallas, Servant to all, Khaleesi of the ladyboys, the Unenlightened, Breaker of dreams and Father of nightmares, regent of the realm of cockroaches..."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't get it...


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> View attachment 346072


That is the iusse.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Minority of Venice said:


> That is the iusse.


Yeah Seattle has a Hemp Fest going on this weekend too.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah Seattle has a Hemp Fest going on this weekend too.


I am as sober as a hermit on Mount Athos. Can't say the same for @Ian Richard Markham.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Man, I'm from Toronto Canada.

Are your numbers consider the norm or are yours on the "higher" end of the spectrum in terms of Uber earnings? Because if I'm understanding correctly, those numbers are terrible. I can only think how bad the saturation must be down there to get those numbers after driving 34K miles in a year.

I bet we'd be heading to that level of income soon as well.

Does Uber pass on the taxes to you that you have to remit or? Do you guys have a tax similar to ours here called "HST" (harmonized sales tax)? It's a consumers tax and is applied to pretty much a lot of things. It's 13%.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> View attachment 346072


May I ask what don't you get? Lol


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I realize everyone is sick of this topic already. I just wanted to do a better job with the video I posted yesterday. So here is version 2.0. It is the same video only hosted on Vimeo instead of Youtube. Notice the cleaner look and the addition of your very own speed controls! Sadly this killer vid does not contain audio.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Blame Uber and the IRS for the "deadbeats". walmart workers are not deadbeats because they get paid at least a minimum wage, get tax withheld and contribute to FICA, Unemployment and Workers Comp.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> Blame Uber and the IRS for the "deadbeats". walmart workers are not deadbeats because they get paid at least a minimum wage, get tax withheld and contribute to FICA, Unemployment and Workers Comp.


Yea I know I pick up lots of Wal-Mart workers and they seem tired and overworked. They shouldn't have to pay taxes.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I am trying to calculate how many atoms, electrons, protons, quarks, and Higgs boson particles have been consumed in the writing of this thread :laugh:


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What happens when what you are doing is being *considered as a hobby *by the IRS?
> 
> I have read over and over that many drivers do this gig for shits and giggles. *What if rideshare becomes categorized as a hobby?!*


Dude, bragging about your Uber earnings is like bragging that you made more doing anal than any of the other *****s in the *****house


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My takeaway is that Ian hasn't reproduced so the world has that going for it.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

New2This said:


> My takeaway is that Ian hasn't reproduced so the world has that going for it.


I could have but just don't know it yet because i've cumed inside a bunch of times


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Did you have to pay a cleaning fee?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Did you have to pay a cleaning fee?


If you count the price of numerous plan b prescriptions then yes. I never have had to take a girl to an abortion clinic though like many of the friends I use to have.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If you count the price of numerous plan b prescriptions then yes. I never have had to take a girl to an abortion clinic though like many of the friends I use to have.


Plan B is OTC


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I could have but just don't know it yet because i've cumed inside a bunch of times


Sir Ian, Honcho of Hurst, busting nuts! ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Plan B is OTC


Yeah but it's still $50 and if she's over 175lb you need 2 doses, so $100.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Somehow this thread has gotten even more entertaining  all the haters have moved on


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Do you have a Plan B for the ride share insurance you do not have?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Do you have a Plan B for the ride share insurance you do not have?


Plan B is a benefit for Uber Pro Diamond drivers like @Ian Richard Markham. Dara knows that Diamond status is like an aphrodisiac for the ladies.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Move over Ian Richard Markham the Rat is on your tail/tale.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

It's not quite ready yet because the "A" record is still being updated across all the sub-internodes in the world but if you're bored sniff around http://uberdriver.expert

It is not secure right now though.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Plan B is OTC


Yes, but it wasn't always OTC.

As a new forum member, I have to ask: What new horror of a den of misanthropes have I gotten myself mixed up with?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Yes, but it wasn't always OTC.
> 
> As a new forum member, I have to ask: What new horror of a den of misanthropes have I gotten myself mixed up with?


I like you.. stick with me ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Yes, but it wasn't always OTC. As a new forum member, I have to ask: What new horror of a den of misanthropes have I gotten myself mixed up with?


Correct and back when I was uterus blasting you verified your identity online and a doctor called it in to any pharmacy you wanted.


Mkang14 said:


> I like you.. stick with me ?


Yes stick with her she's cool.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> As a new forum member, I have to ask: What new horror of a den of misanthropes have I gotten myself mixed up with?


You picked the wrong thread to evaluate UberPeople.net


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

*Ian Richard Markham*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/assi...out-at-uber-driver-‘you-are-an-idiot’.346714/In post number 3, I suggested that you could have saved her, is it true?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> *Ian Richard Markham*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/assi...out-at-uber-driver-‘you-are-an-idiot’.346714/In post number 3, I suggested that you could have saved her, is it true?


I don't know I'm not going to watch or read about that and generally avoid Uber news in the main stream media. I'll read about Uber in tech news though.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

It is an older story but still relevant today. Dallas.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> It is an older story but still relevant today. Dallas.


Yea I like to stay current with most things


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Illini said:


> You picked the wrong thread to evaluate UberPeople.net


I don't know. I think it's pretty representative.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> I have to make many assumptions because of partial information. Unclear on whether he got any value at trade-in.
> 
> 32000 Estimated purchase price
> -10000 KBB Trade-in value @ 180k
> ...


To properly calculate the depreciation, you should look at the delta between the value you calculated here and the diminution in value had Sir @Ian Richard Markham, The Victorious, put say 12,000 miles a year on the vehicle for 4 years. Not only do you want to back out personal usage statistics, but a certain portion of the depreciation is simply due to time and the dating of the design, technology, etc.of the automobile. Said differently, one could purchase a vehicle today and put 500 miles on it over the next four years. Depreciation will still be fairly robust over those 4 years, because the desirability of the car continues to decline over the period beyond the actual miles put on the vehicle.

Plus, gas is closer to $2/gallon in Dallas.

All in, per mile operating costs appear favorable.


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-Misc Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 1099-K Tax Filing Redacted
> Ian Richard Markham 2018 Uber Driver Partner Tax Summary Redacted
> ...


I didn't think we were allowed to post business promotions here in this UBER BLOG? IS this....acceptable???


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

EyesWideShut said:


> I didn't think we were allowed to post business promotions here in this UBER BLOG? IS this....acceptable???


Sorry bro you're like three steps behind.


----------



## pipedreamz76 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is anyone going to say anything about the insane amount of money I made in 2018? And that was me being lazy! I've already told the Dallas Forum that once college students return in 1 week I am going into hyper insane mode and pumping out 30-40 trips per shift and six shifts per week.
> 
> 
> I don't have a wife or lady, I've sucked at every job I've ever had until Uber, And it is all for a party of one ?


Aren't you special


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

The IRS doesn't like it when people file a Schedule C like 3 years in a row and you show little net or a loss, then it's a hobby and Other Income and you might get an unpleasant letter from them asking to send them some documentation, or worse, they may strongly 'request' that you pay a visit to their lovely and welcoming local office, they may or may not have hot coffee.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey ya'll I don't know what happened to those links that are in post #1 of this thread. Here are the new links for last year's tax forms (2018). My 2019 Tax forms are found on the thread linked below.

2018 Uber Driver Tax Forms

Google Drive:
1099 K
1099 MISC
Summary

iCloud:
1099 K
1099 MISC
Summary

Microsoft One Drive:
1099 K
1099 MISC
Summary

My 2019 tax forms and Texas DPS Driving Record may be found on the thread linked below.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/2019...t-was-ok-to-post-this-ii.377344/#post-5845560


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> The IRS doesn't like it when people file a Schedule C like 3 years in a row and you show little net or a loss, then it's a hobby and Other Income and you might get an unpleasant letter from them asking to send them some documentation, or worse, they may strongly 'request' that you pay a visit to their lovely and welcoming local office, they may or may not have hot coffee.


95% of the time they don't even care about any Uber drivers income. Not worth the hassle.
If you make 6 figures, your chances of getting audited is way higher, like under 2% &#128513;


----------

